# Hello to all my new friends



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

It's great to have a place where we can discuss our problems and ideas on how to make the good things even better. I live with my husband pretty far from family and friends so I sometimes feel isolated and unable to talk to new acquaintances and I have many old friends but without regular contact and long talks, it's hard to talk about life's issues. Anyone else in this situation?

Anyway, i look forward to chatting here.


----------

